# Winners Chosen - Next Drawing is March 7th for Kowa Spotting Scopes



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

Winners Chosen - Next Drawing is March 7th. We will choose 6 very lucky winners for Kowa Sports Optics *










We will be giving away 3 of each of their TSN-501 Angled & TSN-502 Straight 20-40x50mm Spotting Scopes*

At less than 10" long and weighing under a pound, the Kowa TSN-500 series 20-40x50 Spotting Scope is designed to be your constant companion wherever you go to glass. The moderate 50mm lens and fully multi-coated optics provide bright and clear high-contrast images with accurate color rendition for an immersive observational experience. Its powerful wide zoom range allows you to take in a wide field of view for general viewing purposes, with the ability to draw subjects in close for more detailed observations.

Congratulations to this months winners of:

The 3 winners of a Sony DSC-W830 Compact Camera with 8x Optical Zoom

Les H. of Monster Muley's
John G. of 24HourCampfire
Frank S. of RokSlide

And we will have 1 winner each for:
Sony DSC-HX80 Compact Camera with 30x Optical Zoom
Matt S. of Hunting PA
&
Sony DSC-HX400 Cyber-shot Digital Camera - Black
Brian F. of CouesWhiteTail

*Congratulations to all our winners*

Remember to enter our March drawing for your chance to win a great [b Kowa Spotting Scope[/b]

It is our pleasure to bring these drawings to you each month to show our appreciation for all the support that we receive. Just our way of saying thank you.

We would also like to take this opportunity to thank the monthly winners for posting reviews of the products they have won. The forum members value your opinions, as do we.

Please go to our newly redesigned website, *www.cameralandny.com* and enter. Past entries will not be in this drawing. To keep the drawing available to those that continue to have an interest, each contest winner will be drawn from entries for that contest period.

*Are you our next winner? *

What are you waiting for? Just go and sign up. There is no purchase required and we are not selling your info to anyone.

*Congratulations to our latest winners.*

* By entering you are adding your name to an internal use only Camera Land e-mail mailing list.


----------

